# Geelong Victoria monthly lving expenses



## mpp (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all my husband is considering a job in Geelong..We are 2 of us and looking at renting at 2 or 3bed house we checked some rental sites and found average weekly rental is around 250-300AUD considering other monthly expenses like gas, electricity, cable, internet, mobile, grocery , eatout , car insurance, petrol we have estimated total monthly expenses to be around 3000AUD ( this does not include any savings) savings will be over and above this.I am putting some figures down for monthly expenses would like some comments to see if our estimates are correct
House rent-300AUD/WK i.e. 1200 AUD
Electricity + gas -120/mth
Cost of running car(insurance, tax, gas etc)- 200/month -This does not include actual cost of car
Internet- 80/mth
Cable - 100/mth
Mobile (2)+ landline- 140/mth
Grocery -100/wk i.e. 400/mth
Eat out-400/mth
Other expenses-400/mth
Health insurance- assuming to be paid by employer.Can anyone confirm mthly insurance to be paid
This brings total to 3000/mth 
Do these look realistic estimates as based on this we will be negotiating the salary


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

These look reasonable. Please note the employer does not pay health insurance so you should budget $250/month for that (that would be a high level of family cover). You can have this taken out of your pay pre-tax.



mpp said:


> Hi all my husband is considering a job in Geelong..We are 2 of us and looking at renting at 2 or 3bed house we checked some rental sites and found average weekly rental is around 250-300AUD considering other monthly expenses like gas, electricity, cable, internet, mobile, grocery , eatout , car insurance, petrol we have estimated total monthly expenses to be around 3000AUD ( this does not include any savings) savings will be over and above this.I am putting some figures down for monthly expenses would like some comments to see if our estimates are correct
> House rent-300AUD/WK i.e. 1200 AUD
> Electricity + gas -120/mth
> Cost of running car(insurance, tax, gas etc)- 200/month -This does not include actual cost of car
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i know people who are managing in 2000/month. a family of 3 in canberra.


----------

